# Easiest breed



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the easiest breed?very productive , excelent foster parent , etc?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

there are many easy breeds... do you want to let your birds out to fly or just have fancy birds in a loft?


----------



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

i want to let them out to fly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok, so the breeds that usually are let out to free fly are homers and then you have the rollers and tippler performing types.. and some high flyer type birds...all of those are easy breeds.


----------



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok thank you for your help. I will search about each breed to find wich one fits to me.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

try the N.Y. Flying Flight....easy to raise...good flying colorful bird


----------

